# AoS Duardin Coming Soon



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think these little stubby bastards are awesome:

via http://www.warhammer-forum.com/index.php?showtopic=237225&page=4


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thats a lot of slayer variety


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

THOSE LAVA BEASTS!!

I think I might just be picking up one of each box come payday.


LotN


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

The worst thing about this new dwarf range is the complete lack of trousers.
The top halves look ace but the walking end leaves a lot to be desired.

Why no shoes? Or even sandals


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

These are awesome. I'll have to pick up a box or two just to have fun painting them. Not too keen on the ones with chains attached to their axes. Doesn't seem like a good idea.

Also, they look like they are on 32mm bases.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> THOSE LAVA BEASTS!!
> 
> LotN


Yeah, easily the best part of the release! Need to figure out how to make use of them for my 40k Daemonkin. Maybe giant spawn or something... bleh.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Not loving these tbh. To me the sculpts look boring, repetitive and, even for GW, over the top. Troll slayers were pretty cool because they were solitary, or small numbers of dwarves who stood out amongst their dour brethren.
A whole army of them just looks OTT if I'm honest. Definitely not a fan.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So you can have Slayers, or Slayers? Reminiscent of the Sigmarines in that the whole range is basically the same with differing weapons options. Not impressed.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So you can have Slayers, or Slayers? Reminiscent of the Sigmarines in that the whole range is basically the same with differing weapons options. Not impressed.


Pretty much.

It would appear that GW has well and truly run out of ideas at this point...... :laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully that leads them back to 40k asap.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So GW killed slaanesh due to boobs issues and now they give me this crapload of running naked dwarves? ok then. My fetish level has to rise in accordance to the market offer.
(Also, naked dwarves on giant lizards)


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep, murder and ****-eroticism is all good with GW. :biggrin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The Duardin are well known for greased-up nude wrestling matches before a battle.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

R_Squared said:


> Yep, murder and ****-eroticism is all good with GW. :biggrin:


It's doing drugs that's bad.


LotN


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

neferhet said:


> So GW killed slaanesh due to boobs issues and now they give me this crapload of running naked dwarves? ok then. My fetish level has to rise in accordance to the market offer.
> (Also, naked dwarves on giant lizards)


Games Workshop long ago established their policy.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you remember a wargame that had pretty good female representation (for a wargame) and also hawt grills and also naked dwarves. Including that horrifying sculpt from Battle for Skull Pass with the thong!

Do you remember when there was a really cool Chaos God with a genuinely interesting theme based on events in the real world instead of a shitty rat god who doesn't so much step on Nurgle's toes as lives on them?

Warhammer Fantasy remembers.

*breaks down sobbing*

That said, the Slayer sculpts are _waaaay_ better than the old ones, and they have badass magitech flamethrower boomsticks. The guys riding flaming Carnosaurs are kind of dumb, but not much moreso than a guy who shoots an unlimited supply of hammers out of his own anus.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> .... but not much moreso than a guy who shoots an unlimited supply of hammers out of his own anus.


Whut? :shok:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not a huge Duardin fan but these are cool. I'm liking the dynamic AoS models a lot more than most of the old static ranked up WHFB models.

For those thinking GW have made all Duardin Slayers now, I believe this is only one of two Duardin factions to come. The second being the Steamhead who I expect will be the more traditional variety.

Still waiting on those Aelf Highborn though.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

These guys are up for pre-order.

Here.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Lord .... these are so ... motherf*****g ugly, I think they gave me eye-cancer !


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

R_Squared said:


> Whut? :shok:


One the of the Stormcast guys can shoot a fuckload of hammers out of his cloak (no, I don't understand either), but as I remember he does it every turn without ever running out and given that the only body cavity covered by the cloak is his anus, I presume that's where he keeps his never-ending store of mallets.

The names are on point - Vulkite Berzerkers sound pretty damn awesome. Brings to mind images of rayguns, frothing maniacs, and hawkmen. The models are pretty neat too, for Dwarves - it's always odd making models so oddly proportioned as Dwarves, but they've done a very good job. The old Dwarf plastics (pre-8th edition update ones) were looking decidedly dated, so I'm pleased they've gotten some cool new sculpts.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> (Also, naked dwarves on giant lizards)


On LAVA giant lizards.

#Greatballsoffire


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> On LAVA giant lizards.
> 
> #Greatballsoffire


That could explain why dwarves are grumpy...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Oh Lord .... these are so ... motherf*****g ugly, I think they gave me eye-cancer !


Not a fan of the half-naked butt-hammer tiny men I gather.....? :laugh: :so_happy:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Fyreslayer Magmadroth will cost £65 and includes the Runefather, Runeson and Runesmiter heroes. Any one of these Duardin champions can mount the Magmadroth, while the other two proceed on foot. So really this is a Fyreslayer Command kit, you get two footslogger heroes and one mounted lord.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Any one of these Duardin champions can mount the Magmadroth


So *that's* why they aren't wearing pants....... :shok:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Via Atia:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Can see the 360* views here now:

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Scorching-Steeds


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

GW, please stop drawing half a dude in CAD and then printing out a mirrored version.

Thanks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like the big drake, but I can't see how those minis are an improvement on the old range. It would be disappointing to think that any new force would be like the three we've seen so far, with every unit being pretty much identical except for weapon load outs. The good thing about the old armies was you could have a lot of variety throughout your army if you wanted.


----------



## CaGeRit (Dec 5, 2015)

The bad:
Lots of impassive faces. The looks like they've been hitting the Xanax pretty hard.
The poses are too jumbled. It's hard to make multi pose kits with customizable weapon options, but these are just bad. They look like they're chaotically flailing around really clashes with the "I'm bored, me feet hurt, I wish I was back in 8th edition" faces.
The lizard rider choices are either a baby high chair or a plinth with no handholds and is barely large enough for the dwarf to stand on. The slightest move and the rider would be pitched off. Also no reigns or control mechanism and the whole saddle assembly looks so poorly secured it stretches my capacity for suspension of disbelief.
Slayers with ranged weaponry. Period.

The good:
That lizard looks pretty cool.
I'm sure some hobbyists can make the sculpts work.
I like the weapon bits.

I rate 4/10 over all.
Lizard gets 7/10. Would give 8/10 with no rider.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Auric Runefather ability "stare down" made me chuckle.
Fixing any enemy within 3" with a level stare.... why is the naked oiled dwarf staring at me? Man that's putting me off my stride. I'm just going to go over there...
No wonder they're more likely to run away, they may end up getting mounted.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

R_Squared said:


> No wonder they're more likely to run away, they may end up getting mounted.


See my previous comment about no pants :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

#I got the ke-y

#I got the secre-t


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> #I got the ke-y
> 
> #I got the secre-t


I laughed far too much at that I think.


----------



## Siculus Hort (Jan 20, 2016)

Are they slayers?
Nevermind. It seems that all factions will be getting big monsters... looking forward to a giant rat fer the skaven.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Siculus Hort said:


> Are they slayers?
> Nevermind. It seems that all factions will be getting big monsters... looking forward to a giant rat fer the skaven.


they have the verminlord.


----------

